
Show HN: A modular, durable web-crawler for Clojure - shriphani
https://github.com/shriphani/pegasus
======
shriphani
Hi HN, this is a personal project I've been working on for some time. This is
an amalgam of several good ideas in core.async [1] and durable-queue [2].
There's a fuller description here:
[http://blog.shriphani.com/2016/01/25/pegasus-a-modular-
durab...](http://blog.shriphani.com/2016/01/25/pegasus-a-modular-durable-web-
crawler-for-clojure/)

[1]
[https://github.com/clojure/core.async](https://github.com/clojure/core.async)
[2] [https://github.com/Factual/durable-
queue](https://github.com/Factual/durable-queue)

